# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  تنظیم موقعیت اولبه یک tween

## ASedJavad

سلام
فرض کنید یه مربع (مثلا به صورت مووی کلیپ) داریم که یه تویین بهش دادم که از یه طرف صفحه حرکت کنه به طرف دیگه صفحه
حالا میخوام در شرایط مختلف موقعیت اولیه این مربع تو حرکت تغییر داده بشه.
باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## Microname

توضیح بیشتر.
مکان اولیه مربع عوض بشه؟ چه تغییری داده بشه؟

----------


## ASedJavad

ببینید

فرض کنید تو قسمت های مختلف صفحه چند تا button مشابه دارم
حالا میخوام رو هر کدوم از اینا که کلیک شد، اون مربعمون *اول موقعیت اون button رو به خودش بگیره* بعد شروع کنه به حرکت کردن به سمت مقصد نهاییش

----------


## Microname

اگر درست فهمیده باشم...
 شما افکت رو در داخل یک رویداد (event) یا تابع بنویسید با کلیک بر روی هر دکمه یک رویداد اجرا میشه که مقدارهای طول وعرض را میتوانید بدهید به دکمه و بعدش افکت اجرا شود
mc.x = e.target.x

----------


## ASedJavad

متوجه منظورتون نشدم
میشه یه مثال کوچولو بزنید

----------


## Microname

یه نمونه 
sample_1.rar

----------


## ASedJavad

نه دوست عزیز

اینی که شما گذاشتین میاد موقعیت یه مووی کلیپ رو تغییر میده
اما من چیز دیگه ای میخوام

فرض کنید دو تا دکمه دارم به نامهای دکمه یک و دکمه دو
میخوام اگه رو دکمه یک کلیک شد، مثلا مربعمون از نقطه 0 و 0 بیاد به نقطه 300 و 300 (نه اینکه فقط تغییر موقعیت بده، به حالت انیمیشن و توین بیاد)
و اگه رو دکمه دو کلیک شد مربع از نقطه 100 و100 به سمت نقطه 300 و 300 حرکت کنه
مثل این مثال
نمی دونم متوجه منظورم شدید یانه؟
 البته تو ادرس زیر یه چیزی پیدا کردم ولی چون تو فلش هنوز خیلی تازه کارم، نفهمیدم باید چجوری ازش استفاده کنم:
http://www.forum.majidonline.com/sho...69&postcount=1

----------


## Microname

شما در پست اول اشاره کرده بودید که حالت انیمیشن رو درست کرده اید!

شما اول این کتابخانه رو دانلود کن:
http://www.greensock.com/tweenlite/
توی همون صفحه کمی پائین تر یک برنامه  کوچک داره که میتوانید حرکتهای مختلف رو تست کنید و ازش استفاده کنید (به همراه خروجی کد)

----------


## ASedJavad

ممنون

ميدونيد tweenlite با tweenmax‌با tweennone چه فرقي دارن؟
بجز از نظر حجم

----------


## Microname

اینها چه فرقی با هم دارند؟
1- حجم
2- سرعت 
   - سرعت در tweenlite بیشتر از tweenmax است چون کد کمتری برای اجرا نیاز داره(در واقع سبک تر هست) ، البته تفاوت سرعت ، در افکتهای پیچیده و تعداد شی هایی که میخواهید افکت بدهید مشخص میشه. غالبا tweenlite جوابگوی نیاز شما است.

اما تفاوت های جزئی:

TweenNano: بیشتر برای تویین های ساده است ، مشخص بودن شروع و پایان یک افکت ، پلاگین ندارد ، فاقد property های پیشرفته است.TweenLite: علاوه بر دارا بودن کلیه افکتها ، امکانات اضافه تری مثل pause , reverse , restart روی تابع هست +  پلاگین (داخل سایت یه ابزار برای استفاده از پلاگین ها هست)TweenMax: بعضی از پلاگین ها فقط در این بخش قابل دسترسی هستند به علاوه اینکه پارامترها و property های اضافی برای کنترل افکتهای پیچیده تر دارد.

----------

